# KDM gone?



## gore (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi again:

I'm wondering where KDM went to. I used to use it all the time, as I like it more than GDM, WDM, and XDM, but I can't seem to find it now. When I finished my installations of FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE, which I popped onto three machines here, I did this:


```
pkg_add -r kdm
```

Something I've done before, no big deal, but it didn't work. I then checked out the Ports collection online on the main site > Ports > Listed by Category. I couldn't find it there either.

Is it gone, or am I missing something?

Also, related to this, what other managers are of use? I know about GDM, which is what I'm currently using, and I know about wdm and XDM, but are there any others? I liked KDM more because it was so much easier for me to select which Window Manager I wanted while logging in, and though GDM does have basically the same thing, KDM just seemed to display WAY more of them without having to screw with anything.

Anyway, thanks much for any replies, I'm just wondering where it is and what happened is all.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2011)

```
root@williscorto:~#pkg_info -W /usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm
/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm was installed by package kdebase-workspace-4.6.3
```

It's part of x11/kde4-workspace. No idea why it's not separate anymore.

As for others, I personally like x11/slim. Especially with the FreeBSD theme from x11-themes/slim-themes :e


----------



## gore (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Dice 

I couldn't find it at first, after *pkg_add -r* couldn't, but then after a little checking in the KDE section of the Ports online, I managed to find "kdebase-workspace" and I'm thinking this is it, heh. Names change quick, huh?

Anyway thanks man!

I'll have to look into slim, I don't think I've even heard of that one before.


----------

